# new piranha



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

umm go here to look at it, its the very last set of pics.. He wants to know what it is:
http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...t=ST&f=5&t=3433

thanks
all replys should go to PIRANHA KING

MAD


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

heres one of the pics. i posted this in another forum as well. thanks MAD for posting this, it will be nice to know what it is.
wes


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Fish is not angled right (flank shot) to make any real kind of determination what it might be.


----------

